# Accuweather's Annual Irresponsibly Early Winter Forecast (that's not a forecast!)



## St. Bear (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe, hopefully.
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/el-nino-more-snow-for-upcoming/66450


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 13, 2012)

When Joe Bastardi was there I put a lot more stock into their forecast.   Joe's now at Weatherbell.com, however, he has been saying for a while now that the next couple of winters he expects to be quite cold.  I expect it to be much different from last year.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2012)

4aprice said:


> When Joe Bastardi was there I put a lot more stock into their forecast.   Joe's now at Weatherbell.com, however, he has been saying for a while now that the next couple of winters he expects to be quite cold.  I expect it to be much different from last year.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


cold would be what we need


----------



## skinowworklater (Jun 13, 2012)

It can't be any worse than last year....... could it?    Or, it can only get better(colder) than last year!  :beer:


----------



## St. Bear (Jun 16, 2012)

4aprice said:


> When Joe Bastardi was there I put a lot more stock into their forecast.   Joe's now at Weatherbell.com, however, he has been saying for a while now that the next couple of winters he expects to be quite cold.  I expect it to be much different from last year.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Speaking of Joe Bastardi...



He does say this is a bit extreme, but the trend is definitely colder.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 19, 2012)

4aprice said:


> When Joe Bastardi was there I put a lot more stock into their forecast.   Joe's now at Weatherbell.com, however, he has been saying for a while now that the next couple of winters he expects to be quite cold.  I expect it to be much different from last year.
> Alex
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Friggin *MTME*​ (Music To My Ears)....Alex!


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 25, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Speaking of Joe Bastardi...
> 
> View attachment 6214
> 
> He does say this is a bit extreme, but the trend is definitely colder.



I think if the North Atlantic is 16-20 degrees warmer than normal, we're going to have bigger problems than whether we're 4-6 degrees colder or not...


----------



## Puck it (Jun 25, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I think if the North Atlantic is 16-20 degrees warmer than normal, we're going to have bigger problems than whether we're 4-6 degrees colder or not...



Wonder what the average the temp is for the area off Baffin Island?  Does that increase put it close to freezing, which is a problem.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 25, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I think if the North Atlantic is 16-20 degrees warmer than normal, we're going to have bigger problems than whether we're 4-6 degrees colder or not...


Well it was going to be warmer then average because of lack of cold this winter, seems like time too surf now.


----------



## billski (Jun 26, 2012)

*This explains it*


----------



## legalskier (Jul 3, 2012)

Talk about hedging their bets..._*

If a weak El Niño develops*, there is a chance many of these cities will have near- to above-average snowfall. Most cities would tend to pick up more snow this winter, when compared to last winter's "snow desert".
*If a strong El Niño develops*, there is a significant chance many of these cities will once again end up with little snow this winter._


----------



## billski (Jul 3, 2012)

*Accuweather goes off the deep end*

HOW'S THIS FOR A FRIGHTENING FORECAST?


----------



## skinowworklater (Jul 3, 2012)

LMFAO!  Thats too funny!!!!  Talk about snowsteria, granted down there 1" will cancel school.  :smile:   Awesome post billski, needed that after this past weekend's America's Cup chaos.  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Nick (Jul 3, 2012)

billski said:


> HOW'S THIS FOR A FRIGHTENING FORECAST?



Is that for real?  Will need to Google later but pretty funny of it is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## legalskier (Jul 3, 2012)

^ The forecaster is scarier than the forecast.


----------



## billski (Jul 4, 2012)

Upon further thought, I get the feeling he is making fun of all his peers who do exactly that.  I wonder if he was fired from Accuweather?


----------

